# Cat People



## Curt James (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf_IIbT8HGk


----------



## Curt James (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRAMO0_6g-M


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 3, 2011)

When this stuff is in sync to good music.


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 3, 2011)

I love cats. I wouldn't say I'm a "cat person" but I def dig their demeanor. Can be extremely affectionate or very independent. 

My wife has a pug..... I do NOT like little dogs. Lol


----------



## Curt James (Oct 3, 2011)

I've had cats that were awesome and some that were total jerks... "Feed me. Wipe my ass! Get out of my face. Who said you could pet me? I will scratch your eyes out, you son of a..."


----------



## MDR (Oct 3, 2011)

Real men love cats


----------



## LAM (Oct 3, 2011)

I like cats that like people, not the snobby kind that only come around when they need love.  if I was to get a cat I would probably get a pixie bob, they freakin rock!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2011)

Blast you Curt. I spent 4 hours on youtube looking at cute animals. More on that later.






YouTube Video


----------



## Thee_One (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't like scaredy-cats, they are lame!
Friendly and playful cats are cool though.

My friends who live out in the country side, have a half domestic/ half bobcat hybrid.

That dude is badass. Walks like a rabbit/bob cat, and it's huge.


----------



## Hench (Oct 4, 2011)

My cat ran away last Xmas.......sad times.


----------



## Thee_One (Oct 4, 2011)

Holy shit.

The cat in the first video, which jumped off the pole from 20 feet up and then sprinted off like it was nothing was just Insane.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 6, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> Blast you Curt. I spent 4 hours on youtube looking at cute animals.



haHAHAH 

Well, you've been responsible for my spending at least as many hours following links to various superhero and other films!


----------



## FUZO (Oct 6, 2011)

How can anyone let there cat get that fat. And one day I couldnt find my cat and I started to panic well my 7yr daughter sgut the drawer on the cat while she was sleepng. Cat was in there for hours I was so pissed


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 10, 2011)

I love all animals, so of course I dig cats.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 10, 2011)

I love most animals, cats and dogs are awesome.  I had a cat that only loved me, everyone else was on his shit list, but I could do anything to him and he purred the whole time, anyone else tried to just pet him it was a gamble if he would hiss and swat or be loving, luckily he was declawed...


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 10, 2011)

FUZO said:


> How can anyone let there cat get that fat.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 10, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> Blast you Curt. I spent 4 hours on youtube looking at cute animals. More on that later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone remember this jpeg?


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2011)

Check the cover blurbs. "ANAVAR & YOUR CAT!"


----------



## Curt James (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 21, 2011)

^^^^ lol 

Déjà vu!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ lol
> 
> Déjà vu!


----------



## colochine (Oct 21, 2011)

Probably a repost I can see imbedded video from tapatalk...

But...






YouTube Video


----------



## colochine (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 21, 2011)

^^^^ Too cute! 

Too fake >>>> 




YouTube Video










(But still funny. )


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 21, 2011)

Thes are the only cat people I'm interested in.


----------



## smaj210 (Oct 21, 2011)

300 With Cats Video


----------



## ExLe (Oct 22, 2011)

Bamboozled again...

I thought this was a cat people fetish thread...


----------



## Curt James (Oct 22, 2011)

^^^^ Fooled you! 

 



smaj210 said:


> 300 With Cats Video



That was awesome! lol Saw one bit that I remembered from an animated gif seen elsewhere:






Lots of other images and clips I recognized from online. Great editing!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## woodwalker (Oct 22, 2011)

i love cats THEY TASTE LIKE CHICKEN!


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 22, 2011)

^^^^ The description offers:

Kitty loves to be vacuumed! Actually the  only reason he goes for it is that he's mostly deaf now and the noise  is what always scared him.

That was my initial thought -- "That cat must be deaf!" 

Must be like the human equivalent of another cat licking them clean.


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 22, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ The description offers:
> 
> Kitty loves to be vacuumed! Actually the  only reason he goes for it is that he's mostly deaf now and the noise  is what always scared him.
> 
> ...



Yea, he was an only kitty so never had that luxury. My current kitties however.....

Mimi doing all the work
Tongue Wars!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 22, 2011)

^^^^ Those vids (and kitties) are both adorable.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Nov 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmm. Tastes like...mouse!






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2011)

*ok*



Curt James said:


>


 





YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

YouTube Video











Full length video: *http://vimeo.com/18082100*


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> (snip)



Same YouTube channel:





YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2011)

Lay off me I'm eating!






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2011)

She's not really scared of the cat.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2011)

Lay off me I'm eating 2






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2011)

Come at me Siamese!






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2011)

In my territory? I don't think so. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2011)

Cat Mosh Pit | Featured Videos | Comcast.net


----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2011)

^^^^ lol THAT is a LOT of CATS! 

On a more _muscular _note...


----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!​


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## dogsoldier (Nov 25, 2011)

Meh...cats...little nasty women in fur coats.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 26, 2011)

Cat Saturday Gallery : theCHIVE


----------



## colochine (Nov 26, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Cat Saturday Gallery : theCHIVE



Chive on...

Reps coming when I get to my computer.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 26, 2011)

colochine said:


> Chive on...
> 
> Reps coming when I get to my computer.



Fuckin' right, Chive on!


----------



## banker23 (Nov 26, 2011)

MDR said:


> Real men love cats


 
I love my cats...one rescue from outdoors and one adoption from HS. They are like little brothers and the youngest one literally thinks he is a baby and tries to eat with his hands (paws).

Mostly Siamese mix (but heavy shouldered like a miniature mountain lion)and mostly persian mix (but face is not shortened like most persians).

I LOVE MY CATS. (and so do my kids).


----------



## DOMS (Nov 26, 2011)

Ichigo said:


> YouTube Video


If that was a "horror flick", then why didn't the black cat die? 

Also, birds are instigators.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2011)

Ichigo said:


> YouTube Video



Was hoping every moment that the cats would turn on those ******* birds!


----------



## dogsoldier (Nov 26, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 26, 2011)

COME AT ME BRA







YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2011)

*Up the volume for sound effects*

Do not sneak up on Mad Cat. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2011)

Dogs should not get in the way...






YouTube Video


----------



## dogsoldier (Nov 27, 2011)

I had a black cat years ago like the one in above video. He was a semi-reformed alley cat we picked up.  For the most part, he was pretty mellow. But when he got pissed off, there was no half measures. He would attack nothing less than the intent to kill his opponent.  Once he went off, it took hours for him to calm down.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> I had a black cat years ago like the one in above video. He was a semi-reformed alley cat we picked up. For the most part, he was pretty mellow. But when he got pissed off, there was no half measures. He would attack nothing less than the intent to kill his opponent. Once he went off, it took hours for him to calm down.


 
Like this one? 






YouTube Video


----------



## dogsoldier (Nov 28, 2011)

Sort of.  Booger didn't yowl.  He would just shoot full speed straight at what he wanted to kill like a rocket without any warning.  Sometimes, the other cat/dog never seen him coming until it was too late.  Once my cat was in the berserk mode, he would not back off like most cats and do the dominance stare at his opponent.  He simply would not let up.  The only way to break him off was to throw a bucket of water on him.  When I did that, he actually turned and came after me a few times.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 28, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> Sort of. Booger didn't yowl. He would just shoot full speed straight at what he wanted to kill like a rocket without any warning. Sometimes, the other cat/dog never seen him coming until it was too late. Once my cat was in the berserk mode, he would not back off like most cats and do the dominance stare at his opponent. He simply would not let up. The only way to break him off was to throw a bucket of water on him. When I did that, he actually turned and came after me a few times.


 
He was pissed that you named him booger bro! I'd be pissed at you too! That's almost as bad as a boy named Sue!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 28, 2011)

My poor cats. I have 2 indoor kitties - they are running around the house now looking for where all the cat fight noise came from. They lead pretty sheltered lives. Now I bet they are up all night looking for invading cats.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> My poor cats. I have 2 indoor kitties - they are running around the house now looking for where all the cat fight noise came from. They lead pretty sheltered lives. Now I bet they are up all night looking for invading cats.


 
Sorry about that. You might want to turn down the volume. 

Blink and you might miss it:






YouTube Video


----------



## dogsoldier (Nov 29, 2011)

banker23 said:


> He was pissed that you named him booger bro! I'd be pissed at you too! That's almost as bad as a boy named Sue!




Naw, the honey named him.  His name eventually evolved into "that crazy shit".

I would get home and he would run up to me.  I would look down and he would look at me with those "I love you! Now get in the house and feed me. Or I will kill you and eat you!" eyes with chunks of squirrels, other cats, birds, laying all over the porch.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 29, 2011)

My younger cat rides on my shoulder like a pirate's parrot. He rocks!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2011)

*Cat Woman*








*Cat Lady*


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

Nacho






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

I didn't see any chunks of flesh on the ground but plenty of fur.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

Part 2 is in slow motion with music.






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2011)

Two of the comments from the video:

                     are you serious for posting this? Let your cat kill﻿ a pigeon for no reason? Heartless piece of sh*t
- GonsteadLover                 

                     @GonsteadLover your obviously a vegetarian with a small﻿ penis that likes men
          - RILEYmckelvey 





Gregzs said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

I wonder how she would have reacted if it was done wrong?!

@ 2:05






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2011)

Don't go around the mother and child...






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2011)

Declawed. No wonder he isn't shredded.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2011)

$! Good lord.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

*One tough rat*






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

Fetch! 






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## fatburners (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## fatburners (Dec 6, 2011)

mjau mjau


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

*nuts or tough?*






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## t-diddz (Dec 8, 2011)

I love cats!!  This is my cats happy face.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2011)

Backfire?






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2011)

Kitty just wants to be left alone...






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2011)

2 stories






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you to bmw for this gif.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2011)

MY kibble!






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2011)

This reminds me of the Opossum vs. Cat clip.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2011)

Must follow with eyes






YouTube Video


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.maniacworld.com/yoga-woman-and-her-pet-cat.html


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2011)

Smack at 1:30






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## colochine (Dec 15, 2011)

View attachment 37653

View attachment 37654


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jan 1, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2012)

Bad kitty.

FUNNY VIDEO: Lion Swipes at Toddler; Toddler Barely Flinches | Fox News Insider


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Jan 17, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 18, 2012)

That eagle was just trying to decide if it want to eat some pussy.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 23, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jan 23, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 23, 2012)

Sounds like that cat is getting ready to launch a hair ball.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)

Ichigo said:


>



Serves that kid right. Hope he learned his lesson.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2012)

lulz courtesy of *Dark Geared God*.


----------



## colochine (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2012)

colochine said:


>


----------



## colochine (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## sassy69 (Feb 10, 2012)

YouTube Video











My kitty Titi discovered she likes to play "Fetch" (when she feels like it) w/ a twisty-tie!

Part 1: 





YouTube Video











Part 2:





YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)

gif courtesy of *colochine*


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## colochine (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 16, 2012)

War vet feeding a cat


----------



## Curt James (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## ceejay (Feb 19, 2012)

cats are sick


----------



## Curt James (Feb 23, 2012)

Courtesy of DGG:


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 4, 2012)

Courtesy of *DGG*:


----------



## Curt James (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^^ Claws rule.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 14, 2012)

^^^^ Courtesy of colochine or Vibrant? 

My _miiiiind!!!!_ Aaargh!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 15, 2012)

Snip!


----------



## SYN (Mar 15, 2012)

WTF Dude? Why the fuck would you post that here seriously?


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 15, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Courtesy of colochine or Vibrant?
> 
> My _miiiiind!!!!_ Aaargh!




Credit goes to colochine, he posted it before me.


----------



## SYN (Mar 15, 2012)

^ That is a kick ass pic.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tRWRSfcDuQ


----------



## Curt James (Mar 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNeaZz9Vt6Q


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Mar 26, 2012)

cat porn


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 30, 2012)

The monster pursues the man - YouTube


----------



## DOMS (Mar 30, 2012)

What the hell?

Fighting pose - Capoeira Cat (


----------



## DOMS (Mar 30, 2012)

The music totally makes this video:

kitten vs a scary thing (


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2012)

The Star Wars cat:

Watch Star Wars Cat | XFINITY TV


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


>



lol You beat me to it! I just saw this on Facebook. Posted it to the Dog People thread.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> The Star Wars cat:
> 
> Watch Star Wars Cat | XFINITY TV



aaahahahahahaHAHAHA


----------



## colochine (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2012)

^^^^ 

*COLOCHINE IS GOD!*


----------



## colochine (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2012)

colochine is god? Yes! A _cat _god!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2012)

colochine said:


>



And then Worf said, "What harm will it do to let the cat take the helm?"


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2012)

Is it a cat? Is it a dog? Wtf _IS _this thing? Something from Star Wars, right?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 9, 2012)

Repost but the best cat gif ever...


----------



## colochine (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 9, 2012)

colochine said:


> Repost but the best cat gif ever...



And this variation...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2012)

colochine said:


>



"Doin' your mom... Doin' your mom..."


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2012)

colochine said:


>



Dick Cat is a dick.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 18, 2012)

Funny cats in water, EPIC - YouTube


----------



## FGHFYHT (Apr 18, 2012)

LOL


----------



## colochine (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 19, 2012)

â€‹


----------



## SFW (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2012)

SFW said:


>



That came back to bite them in the ass...neck...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 19, 2012)

This one never gets old:


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2012)

ouch.


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2012)

In nomine patri...


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (May 29, 2012)

Funny Cats - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2012)

Memorial day bbq


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2012)

Kitten Fails Surprise Attack - Yahoo!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2012)

Funny cats in water, EPIC - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## syed2011 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh my goodness ! look at that Bear so scared of Cat.. i guess she taught cat as a relative of Tiger


----------



## Curt James (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2012)

Image courtesy of Socrates
See also *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/165848-you-laugh-you-lose.html*


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2012)

Dogs don't really notice when kitty is not in the mood.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Rayca (Jul 12, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I've had cats that were awesome and some that were total jerks... "Feed me. Wipe my ass! Get out of my face. Who said you could pet me? I will scratch your eyes out, you son of a..."



This is why I love cats. We have a lot in common.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## detox_d (Jul 13, 2012)

my catie never came home a month ago, I fear coyotes. I am absolutely devastated, I loved her. she never scratched or anything, only love. she would knead like crazy when you pet her. people tell me to get another cat, but I can't look at one without getting sad.


----------



## Rayca (Jul 13, 2012)

detox_d said:


> my catie never came home a month ago, I fear coyotes. I am absolutely devastated, I loved her. she never scratched or anything, only love. she would knead like crazy when you pet her. people tell me to get another cat, but I can't look at one without getting sad.



There's nothing like losing a pet. It's just horrible. It's much different than when they just die on you. Several years ago my cat was lost for 10 days. I gave up all hope and suddenly I heard the little bells on his collar. OMG. I can't tell you what it felt like to get him back. I feel for you. Mourn your cat first and you'll know when you're ready to get another one. Good luck.


----------



## Imens (Jul 15, 2012)

I love cats  Most of the pictures are soo cute!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkQwJOLfr1k


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2012)

Tokyo drift kitty


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds like a video game effect.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3P57_dw9xs

Uploaded by skymonkey81 on Nov 1, 2010
I assure you that these cats get more love and attention than they can handle. They are grown up now, and trust us greatly. We only did this once and they came back seconds later to play with the cans. No Kittens were hurt or traumatized.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)

It's time to shred.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)

The first 10 seconds: They just drop the cat in.


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 29, 2012)

That was not funny, it was just fucking cruel.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2012)

dogsoldier said:


> That was not funny, it was just fucking cruel.



Yes I know; they did it deliberately.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2012)

Cat Saves Child From Mom - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Sep 10, 2012)

Pitbull VS. Kitten (Lukah & Dexter) - YouTube


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 10, 2012)

^^ I never seen a cat protect a kid like that...crazy^^


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)

Dallas area 41lb cat at shelter needs a home:

41-pound Cat at Texas Shelter Needs Home | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Featured | Comcast


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 27, 2012)

Dog and cat sleeping together - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Nov 2, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtgtMQwr3Ko


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2012)

"When Milk Shake, the black and white kitty in this video, chewed up my husband's stuffed Hungarian partridge, a war began..."


----------



## malk (Nov 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;b_mVb-G1v1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=b_mVb-G1v1I[/video]


----------



## blergs. (Nov 15, 2012)

I LOVE cats! Great thread!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2012)

George Carlin "Cats and Dogs" - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2012)

10 Cutest Cat Moments - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2013)

Off the couch!

Cat attack! Feline launches airborne assault | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Entertainment | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2013)

Holly the Cat's Incredible Journey - NYTimes.com
A Cat?s 200-Mile Trek Home Leaves Scientists Guessing
By PAM BELLUCK
Nobody knows how it happened: an indoor house cat who got lost on a family excursion managing, after two months and about 200 miles, to return to her hometown.

Even scientists are baffled by how Holly, a 4-year-old tortoiseshell who in early November became separated from Jacob and Bonnie Richter at an R.V. rally in Daytona Beach, Fla., appeared on New Year's Eve - staggering, weak and emaciated - in a backyard about a mile from the Richters' house in West Palm Beach.

"Are you sure it's the same cat?" wondered John Bradshaw, director of the University of Bristol's Anthrozoology Institute. In other cases, he has suspected, "the cats are just strays, and the people have got kind of a mental justification for expecting it to be the same cat."

But Holly not only had distinctive black-and-brown harlequin patterns on her fur, but also an implanted microchip to identify her.

"I really believe these stories, but they're just hard to explain," said Marc Bekoff, a behavioral ecologist at the University of Colorado. "Maybe being street-smart, maybe reading animal cues, maybe being able to read cars, maybe being a good hunter. I have no data for this."

There is, in fact, little scientific dogma on cat navigation. Migratory animals like birds, turtles and insects have been studied more closely, and use magnetic fields, olfactory cues, or orientation by the sun.

Scientists say it is more common, although still rare, to hear of dogs returning home, perhaps suggesting, Dr. Bradshaw said, that they have inherited wolves' ability to navigate using magnetic clues. But it's also possible that dogs get taken on more family trips, and that lost dogs are more easily noticed or helped by people along the way.

Cats navigate well around familiar landscapes, memorizing locations by sight and smell, and easily figuring out shortcuts, Dr. Bradshaw said.

Strange, faraway locations would seem problematic, although he and Patrick Bateson, a behavioral biologist at Cambridge University, say that cats can sense smells across long distances. "Let's say they associate the smell of pine with wind coming from the north, so they move in a southerly direction," Dr. Bateson said.

Peter Borchelt, a New York animal behaviorist, wondered if Holly followed the Florida coast by sight or sound, tracking Interstate 95 and deciding to "keep that to the right and keep the ocean to the left."

But, he said, "nobody's going to do an experiment and take a bunch of cats in different directions and see which ones get home."

The closest, said Roger Tabor, a British cat biologist, may have been a 1954 study in Germany in which cats placed in a covered circular maze with exits every 15 degrees most often exited in the direction of their homes, but more reliably if their homes were less than five kilometers away.

New research by the National Geographic and University of Georgia's Kitty Cams Project, using video footage from 55 pet cats wearing video cameras on their collars, suggests cat behavior is exceedingly complex.

For example, the Kitty Cams study found that four of the cats were two-timing their owners, visiting other homes for food and affection. Not every cat, it seems, shares Holly's loyalty.

KittyCams also showed most of the cats engaging in risky behavior, including crossing roads and "eating and drinking substances away from home," risks Holly undoubtedly experienced and seems lucky to have survived.
But there have been other cats who made unexpected comebacks.

"It's actually happened to me," said Jackson Galaxy, a cat behaviorist who hosts "My Cat From Hell" on Animal Planet. While living in Boulder, Colo., he moved across town, whereupon his indoor cat, Rabbi, fled and appeared 10 days later at the previous house, "walking five miles through an area he had never been before," Mr. Galaxy said.

Professor Tabor cited longer-distance reports he considered credible: Murka, a tortoiseshell in Russia, traveling about 325 miles home to Moscow from her owner's mother's house in Voronezh in 1989; Ninja, who returned to Farmington, Utah, in 1997, a year after her family moved from there to Mill Creek, Wash.; and Howie, an indoor Persian cat in Australia who in 1978 ran away from relatives his vacationing family left him with and eventually traveled 1,000 miles to his family's home.

Professor Tabor also said a Siamese in the English village of Black Notley repeatedly hopped a train, disembarked at White Notley, and walked several miles back to Black Notley.

Still, explaining such journeys is not black and white.

In the Florida case, one glimpse through the factual fog comes on the little cat's feet. While Dr. Bradshaw speculated Holly might have gotten a lift, perhaps sneaking under the hood of a truck heading down I-95, her paws suggest she was not driven all the way, nor did Holly go lightly.

"Her pads on her feet were bleeding," Ms. Richter said. "Her claws are worn weird. The front ones are really sharp, the back ones worn down to nothing."

Scientists say that is consistent with a long walk, since back feet provide propulsion, while front claws engage in activities like tearing. The Richters also said Holly had gone from 13.5 to 7 pounds.

Holly hardly seemed an adventurous wanderer, though her background might have given her a genetic advantage. Her mother was a feral cat roaming the Richters' mobile home park, and Holly was born inside somebody's air-conditioner, Ms. Richter said. When, at about six weeks old, Holly padded into their carport and jumped into the lap of Mr. Richter's mother, there were "scars on her belly from when the air conditioner was turned on," Ms. Richter said.

Scientists say that such early experience was too brief to explain how Holly might have been comfortable in the wild - after all, she spent most of her life as an indoor cat, except for occasionally running outside to chase lizards. But it might imply innate personality traits like nimbleness or toughness.

"You've got these real variations in temperament," Dr. Bekoff said. "Fish can be shy or bold; there seem to be shy and bold spiders. This cat, it could be she has the personality of a survivor."

He said being an indoor cat would not extinguish survivalist behaviors, like hunting mice or being aware of the sun's orientation.

The Richters - Bonnie, 63, a retired nurse, and Jacob, 70, a retired airline mechanics' supervisor and accomplished bowler - began traveling with Holly only last year, and she easily tolerated a hotel, a cabin or the R.V.

But during the Good Sam R.V. Rally in Daytona, when they were camping near the speedway with 3,000 other motor homes, Holly bolted when Ms. Richter's mother opened the door one night. Fireworks the next day may have further spooked her, and, after searching for days, alerting animal agencies and posting fliers, the Richters returned home catless.

Two weeks later, an animal rescue worker called the Richters to say a cat resembling Holly had been spotted eating behind the Daytona franchise of Hooters, where employees put out food for feral cats.

Then, on New Year's Eve, Barb Mazzola, a 52-year-old university executive assistant, noticed a cat "barely standing" in her backyard in West Palm Beach, struggling even to meow. Over six days, Ms. Mazzola and her children cared for the cat, putting out food, including special milk for cats, and eventually the cat came inside.

They named her Cosette after the orphan in Les Mis?rables, and took her to a veterinarian, Dr. Sara Beg at Paws2Help. Dr. Beg said the cat was underweight and dehydrated, had "back claws and nail beds worn down, probably from all that walking on pavement," but was "bright and alert" and had no parasites, heartworm or viruses. "She was hesitant and scared around people she didn't know, so I don't think she went up to people and got a lift," Dr. Beg said. "I think she made the journey on her own."

At Paws2Help, Ms. Mazzola said, "I almost didn't want to ask, because I wanted to keep her, but I said, 'Just check and make sure she doesn't have a microchip.'" When told the cat did, "I just cried."

The Richters cried, too upon seeing Holly, who instantly relaxed when placed on Mr. Richter's shoulder. Re-entry is proceeding well, but the mystery persists.
"We haven't the slightest idea how they do this," Mr. Galaxy said. "Anybody who says they do is lying, and, if you find it, please God, tell me what it is."


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 24, 2013)

_CATS MUST GO!!!! _

Cats To Go ? Learn about the damage cats do in New Zealand


*New Zealand Economist Calling For The Eradication Of Cats Tells Us Why They Have To Go*


Gareth Morgan, a prominent economist and environmental advocate from New Zealand, made headlines around the world this week due to a controversial campaign he launched.

"Cats To Go", a campaign and website launched by Morgan this week, calls on New Zealanders to gradually phase out cat ownership. Perhaps it sounds silly, but it is no joke: the opening line on the website is "That little ball of fluff you own is a natural born killer."

New Zealand boasts some of the highest cat ownership rates in the world, but Morgan argues that the cats pose too much of a threat to the country's unique wildlife. Instead, Morgan says owners should sterilize their cats, and make sure their current pets are their last.

Animal rights groups have criticized the plan, while much of the online world appears shocked that the internet's favorite animal could be so hated.

However, others have come out in support. For example, yesterday, Laura Helmuth at Slate wrote a widely-shared article explaining why Morgan is right, and cats are evil. "If we give up or at least contain our cats," Helmuth writes, "wild animals will have more of a chance."

We reached out to Morgan via email to ask a few more questions.

What prompted you to begin the campaign?

Being told of the damage done by feral cats on Stewart Island and then that being reinforced from information forwarded by other ecological island projects around NZ. That prompted me to inquire further, to do a literature search, assimilate all the relevant international research I could find, create the website and launch the campaign.

How long had you been planning it?

6 months

Is the cat problem in New Zealand unique?

No it is worldwide but to a varying extent. In NZ because of our unique fauna (some of our native birds don?t fly, they are walking birds) and because of the ever-growing population of domestic cats and their spillover into feral colonies it is particularly savage.  Also in light of the growing desire here to create a pest-free NZ it is obvious cats have to be one of the predators that should either go or be very strictly controlled. Finally compared to Australia?s progress here we are still in the dark ages and even compared to our own controls on dogs, our controls on cats and cat owners are way behind where they need to be.

Have you been surprised by the international exposure the campaign has got?

A little but I?m currently in Shanghai where wildlife is at a minimum because of callous disregard ? actually I think they eat cats over here. The environment here is not very pleasant at all as pollution is horrible. When people ask where I?m from and I say NZ they immediately talk about our fantastic environment and how much better it is than theirs. An article was in the Shanghai Times yesterday on our campaign and people have shown a lot of interest in the subject. I think they yearn for an environment that is now pretty much lost to them. In NZ we have a ridiculously large opportunity to monetise our environmental assets and we are letting it slip away as the government instead eases restrictions on resource exploitation and rolls back protection of our environment. I want to not just raise New Zealanders? consciousness about this but also make them think of the huge economic opportunity we are letting slip through our fingers.

So far, what would you say the split between positive/negative feedback has been?

Somewhere in the 40/60 range . The pro cat lobby here is particularly feral much like the gun lobby in the US I imagine, not strong on rational thought, big on emotional reaction and intensely self-interested.

Do you think you'll see a cat-free New Zealand within our life time?

Absolutely ? once we achieve it we will fiercely protect it ? just as with our non-nuclear stance.

Have you owned a cat before? What are your personal feelings towards them?

Yes, I like cats but that?s beside the point. The impact on the environment outweighs any such selfish motives. I like lions and tigers too but wouldn?t consider owning one because of the impact on others. Those impacts are more direct of course, but I think we always have to think of the consequences of our actions on the well-being of others and the destruction of our natural heritage is something we shouldn?t compromise on. It?s not just a nice-to-have, its economically optimal for NZ also which makes the madness of neglect even more costly.





























I'm pretty sure this guy is bat shit crazy btw


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 25, 2013)

Good to see that other countries have to put up with this type of BS also.  What an asshat.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2013)

Photo by 9gag • Instagram


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2013)

Jus' hangin'


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2013)

They must've tranqed this cat so it couldn't run away.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2013)

The infamous singing Xmas tree.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2013)

15 cat photobombs

15 Incredible Cat Photobombs (PHOTOS)


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2013)

Kitty killers

Cameras Reveal How Common Cats by Day, Turn Into Killers at Night (VIDEO) - Huffington Post


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2013)

Cat Whack a Mole


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2013)

Hamilton the Mustached San Francisco Hipster Cat


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Scaredy cats


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't Blink


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 24, 2013)

Cat Sees Owner After 6 Month Leave - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2013)

A Fat Orange Cat Squeezes Its Way Through a Small Dog Door

A rotund orange tabby cat that looks like a real-life Garfield squeezes its way through a small dog flap in this video by LJ Tors.


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 9, 2013)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2013)

Nighttime Footage of a Cat in a Shark Costume Riding a Roomba

Our favorite cat-in-a-shark-costume, a chill kitty named Max-Arthur, is back and this time he?s riding a Roomba vacuum quietly in the dark. There?s almost a Zen-like moment towards the end when he realizes his ride has stopped for good and he steps off silently, glowing eyes and all.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2013)

Before  the day is over, make sure your cell phone has an ICE entry on your  call list. I.C.E. stands for ''in case of emergency'' and should include  the phone numbers of at least two people who have access to your home  and are comfortable caring for your pets. EMTs, firefighters and  emergency room personnel know to look for this I.C.E. entry on cell  phones, and if you're unconscious, it may be the only way your friends,  family, or even a neighbor is notified and your pets cared for. - See  more at:  Will You Be Coming Home to Your Dogs Tonight?


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2013)

Friendliest Cat Breeds - PawNation

Top 10 Cat Breeds in America


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2013)

A Compilation Video of Cats Saying ?Yum Yum? and ?Nom Nom Nom? as They Eat


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2013)

Cat Scoots Around in Circles While Upside Down Underneath Chairs

Cat Scoots Around in Circles While Upside Down Underneath Chairs


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2013)

Cat Pops Out of a Box & Pulls Its Head Back In Like a Jack-in-the-Box


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## SYN (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2013)

Cats, A Video Remix of Famous YouTube Felines by Eclectic Method

Cats, A Video Remix of Famous YouTube Felines by Eclectic Method


----------



## colochine (Oct 14, 2013)

Has anyone seen Vibrant?


----------



## colochine (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2013)

Fluffy Kittens Explore a Cardboard Fort

Fluffy Kittens Explore a Cardboard Fort

Six fluffy kittens named Panda, Paris, Pikachu, Peter, Pavel, and Persey explore a handmade cardboard fort to an epic soundtrack in this video by Funnycatsandnicefish.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2013)

How Cats See the World

Artist and researcher Nickolay Lamm has created a series of photos that illustrate how cats see the world compared to how people do. The top photo of each pair shows what humans see, the bottom is an estimate of what cats see. Lamm consulted with eye specialists at the University of Pennsylvania veterinary school and learned that cats have a wider field of view, can?t see well at a distance, have much better night vision, and can see blue and yellow colors, but not reds and oranges. For more photos and information on how cats see the world, head over to Lamm?s article.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2013)

Funny Cats Giving High Fives Compilation 2013 [NEW HD]


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2013)

Ways to Pet Your Cat


----------



## Tommygunzthomas (Dec 8, 2013)

cats rule


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2013)

Benji the Bobcat Likes to Snuggle With People?s Heads


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2013)

Hilarious Wild bobcat sprays unsuspecting domestic cat while eating


----------



## fatburners (Dec 16, 2013)

_ I love dogs _


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2013)

Waffles The Terrible - Cat Fails Jump From Snow-Covered Car


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2013)

Sesshomaru the Cat Attempts to Climb the Christmas Tree

Sesshomaru, a striped tabby, found out the hard way (as most cats do) that the Christmas tree is merely ornamental and is not a good thing to climb. Whoops.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

Woman kicks snow on cat, cat responds like a boss - Guyism

Woman kicks snow on cat, cat responds like a boss

Cats gone wild! In this video a woman tries to shoo a cat away by kicking snow on it. What happened next will absolutely shock you.
That is one killer feline. Dude went absolutely HAM. That?s what you get, stupid lady in pink pajamas. That?s what you get for being a terrible human being.






Viewer Video: Horrible Cat Attack - Fox 2 News Headlines


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 18, 2013)

See, even the cats in Detroit are crackheads.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2014)

Circus Cat


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2014)

Santos, a 9-week old ocelot and the newest member of the Cat Ambassador Program at the Cincinnati Zoo, is shown here getting in a little play time before he has to go back to his nursery.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2014)

Cat Battle Armor Turns Any Feline into an ‘Unstoppable Force for Slaughter’

Cat Battle Armor Turns Any Feline into an ?Unstoppable Force for Slaughter?

Etsy seller Shnabuble has made an exquisite leather suit of Cat Battle Armor designed to turn any feline into an ?unstoppable force for slaughter? by ?shielding him/her from foes while allowing unimpeded movement across the battlefield or living room floor.?


The imposing torso section features several riveted, articulated plates and a terrifying rack of dorsal spines. Your cat?s hindquarters are sheathed beneath exquisitely arrayed overlapping scales stitched to a soft leather backing, adorned with nickel silver dome rivets. Midnight black scales and plates are finished with a glossy protective coat and seamlessly join together like the petals of a deadly flower. Adjustable at the collar with elastic and two nickel silver buckles, and at the belly with grommeted corset-style lacing for a secure, comfortable fit.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2014)

In this 2012 video, an apprehensive tuxedo cat, seemingly spooked by some unknown adversary, suddenly breaks out into a strange two-legged hop across the kitchen floor.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2014)

CAT Super Skateboarding Adventure! Go Didga! (ORIGINAL)


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2014)

Cats Playing Dead After Being Shot With a Finger

Funnyplox has compiled a hilarious video of cats who play dead after being shot with a finger, although several kitties, in true feline fashion, do have to take a moment to think about it.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2014)

Sharla in Japan, a Canadian student finishing University in Japan, visited several cat cafes in Japan and created a cute and informative video tour. She visits Kyariko Cat Cafe, which sells drinks for visitors and snacks for its purebred cat inhabitants, and Ekoneko Cat Cafe, which takes in stray cats, nurses them back to health, and allows visitors to permanently adopt the cats.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2014)

Cats VS Toilet Paper


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/jonas-the-...imself-at-home-at-zoo-employees-home-in-2008/

Jonas the Tiger, Future Star of ?Life of Pi?, Makes Himself At Home At Zoo Employee?s Home in 2008

Kevin Thatcher, an employee of Bowmanville Zoo in Ontario, Canada, shot this 2008 video  of an active 7-month tiger named Jonas making himself at home in Kevin?s home. 


After a day of work I or some other employee of the zoo would take him home for the night so he could continue to eat every 3-4 hours and have enriching activities [which] all babies need. After I fed him I then fed myself and had a beer in my house?He has tried to eat my pizza before and did not like it but like all stubborn babies he has to see for himself every time.

Jonas? friendly nature due to early socialization with humans landed him a major part in the film, The Life of Pi. Sadly, Jonas passed away in 2011 at the age of four due to complications from a previously undiagnosed birth defect.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/just-funniest-meanest-prank-owner-can-play-cat.html

This is just about the funniest, meanest prank an owner can play on his cat

If you?re a cat owner, you?ve got to find ways to have fun with them because, let?s be honest, they?re not as entertaining as dogs. This guy figured out a hilariously cruel way to prank his cats and find his own joy in the process.

And this is why his cats will really relish the opportunity to eat him should he ever die in that house. They?ve probably already got adorable little cat napkins wrapped around their necks and cat-sized bottles of condiments and seasoning just waiting for the opportunity.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## stoneprimate (Feb 7, 2014)

I love cats haha weird thing to find on a steroid forum though


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/compilation-of-cats-who-dont-seem-to-mind-taking-baths/

Compilation of Cats Who Don?t Seem To Mind Taking Baths






Cats are not usually the most willing bath-takers, but in this compilation video posted by Funnyplox, the cats don?t seem to mind the water too much.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2014)

Cat tries to apologize


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/tenacious-...-home-through-high-snow-drifts-in-a-backyard/






A tenacious and vocal black cat makes its way back home through the snowdrifts in a backyard in Kamyshin, Russia, much to the amusement of the kitty?s humans.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/cat-curling-in-real-life/

curling cat


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2014)

Jaedong pounces


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2014)

http://guyism.com/lifestyle/bobcat-pet-truck-walmart.html

Guy spots a bobcat in cab of parked truck, decides to pet it, then this happened.






Reddit user TheAngryCelt and his friend stopped by their local Walmart in Boise, Idaho for a new tuxedo for the weekend (guessing) and spotted a bobcat hanging out in the cab of a pick-up truck.

Naturally, Celt and his pal approached the adorable but possibly dangerous feline because?well, I?m not sure, they?re nuts? Luckily, the cat was friendly. Celt and his buddy took some pictures and posted them online.

The owner of the cat is a breeder and his friend was just hanging out waiting for him to return.

I?m glad this all turned out well but I?m going to vote against anyone else approaching random bobcats in Walmart parking lots. That?s exactly how I got addicted to heroin.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 22, 2014)

Didn't look at all 16 pages.
Sorry if it's already posted.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tits and pussy. What's not to love?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/cat-litter...tnip-scented-mailers-that-make-cats-go-crazy/

To draw attention to their direct mail campaign for Bulk Cat Litter Warehouse in Toronto, Canadian ad agency Rethink came up with a clever solution?they printed the mailers on catnip-scented paper. As you can see in this video, cats who discovered the mailers found them irresistible.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2014)

A clever black cat who really wants to come inside implements a bouncing strategy to attract the attention of a human when his primary tactic of meowing at the back door doesn?t work.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2014)

http://www.collegehumor.com/post/69...illist&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=quickies

In his recent book, Cat Sense, anthrozoologist John Bradshaw confirmed that which anyone who has ever lived with a cat has known for years: that "domestic" cats are in fact semi-feral animals that happen to cohabitate with humans due to our dextrous can-opening abilities. Here are a few signs that probably tipped Bradshaw off:

95% of a cat's life is spent killing other animals, pretending to kill other animals, and sleeping (while presumably dreaming of killing other animals). The other 5% is spent doing that weird "kneading" thing where they push their paws onto a soft surface one at a time while purring so loudly that it seems like it has to be sexual even though scientists claim it's not.

Untrained cats will attempt to steal food from a human's plate. By using a spray bottle, however, you can train a cat to stay away from your food, unless the food is fish, other seafood, chicken, duck, any other bird, sharp cheese for some reason, cured meat, or literally any other food if the cat has not eaten in the past hour. In any of those cases, save yourself some time and frustration by letting the cat eat your pork chops while you munch on some Friskies.

 Any cat owner will tell you that their cat prefers to drink from the leaky bathtub faucet than from the bowl of clean water left out for them. A wild instinct leads cats to seek water from condensation, toilets, glasses and mugs that humans aren't currently holding, other cats' vomit, kitchen sinks, and their own vomit.

When a young male cat (known as a "tommy boy") wakes up from a nap, becomes excited, or just feels like it, he will lift his hind legs over his head and use his tongue to loudly slurp on his tiny, retractable, cat penis, regardless of whether or not a visiting baroness of high esteem has recently taken a sip of her juniper tea.

Cats cannot be trained to stay off the table, so much as they can be trained to stay off the table until you are not looking. We've all heard our fathers claim to have seen trained house cats in the circus long ago. But common sense dictates we can write that off as another of Dad's tall tales, like his seven-mile walk to elementary school and time spent serving in the Cold War. And while some claim to have trained their cats to use a litter box, the truth is that cats actually just like to pee on small rocks (don't knock it: it's oddly satisfying).

 It is a common and widespread misconception that, should cat owners die at home, their cats will eat their faces. In reality, cats will attempt to eat their owners faces even if their owners are not dead. This essentially proves that cats are wild, so if you live with a cat, please be safe: play it cool and pretend you're also a cat.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Sharla in Japan, a Canadian student finishing University in Japan, visited several cat cafes in Japan and created a cute and informative video tour. She visits Kyariko Cat Cafe, which sells drinks for visitors and snacks for its purebred cat inhabitants, and Ekoneko Cat Cafe, which takes in stray cats, nurses them back to health, and allows visitors to permanently adopt the cats.



https://www.nerdist.com/2014/02/tokyo-style-cat-cafes-may-be-coming-to-l-a/

Tokyo-Style Cat Cafes May Be Coming to L.A.
If you?re like nearly everybody in their mid-20s, you?d love to have a pet but you know that you lack both the time and, let?s be honest, the responsibility to keep one alive for more than a week. Luckily there is a new type of cafe popping up around the western world that could cure this very predicament. Originating in Japan, cat cafes are like every other cafe, except that they are swarming with cats that you can pet as you sip your morning java. These cafes have already shown in up in Canada, Europe, and Australia, and are soon to open up in San Francisco and Oakland as well. But non-allergic Los Angelenos need not feel left out, because with enough Kickstarter dollars, Carlos Wong is planning to open the first cat cafe in the City of Angels.

Wong first fell in love with the multi-species cafe concept after spending a year in Tokyo. It was there that this business model started with cat and dog cafes, but it soon branched out into owl, goat, rabbit, and (not kidding) penguin cafes as well. Trying to start non-exotic, Wong?s proposed cafe will be only cats and will be called ? what else ? Catfe.






After his immersion in the dense, fast-paced environment of inner Tokyo, Wong returned home to Los Angeles and thought that Downtown L.A. has a pretty similar vibe to it. After what had to be an uncomfortable conversation with the Los Angeles County Department of Public Health, officials said the concept would be workable, provided the food was prepared in a separate, non-cat covered building. In order to jump this particular real estate issue, Wong is thinking he may have the food prep area separated from the feline quarters by a wall of plexiglass. You?d get your food on the HUMANS ONLY side and then bring it over to the interspecies region to eat.

Wong?s Kickstarter goal is high, $350,000 high, to be exact. But Wong explained that this specific business requires a substantial financial cushion to begin with. ?If it?s just a caf? and you?re not making enough money, you can just jury-rig something to try to make it work. But these are live animals. I don?t want to be in that position.?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/things-cats-do-thatd-be-creepy-if-you-did-them-in-real-life/

In this video, BuzzFeed demonstrates how creepy it would be if you did some of the things that cats do in real life. It?s just not socially acceptable to ask someone to rub your belly, run and hide when being introduced to a new person, and to knock breakable objects off of a coworker?s desk.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/california...e-into-an-amazing-feline-playground-paradise/

California Man With 18 Cats Remodels His Home Into An Amazing Feline Playground Paradise

A man with 18 cats has remodeled his 4-bedroom, 2.5 bath home in Goleta, California into a feline playground paradise, complete with a spiral stairway, aerial walkways, climbing poles and a brand new HVAC system. The remodeling was done by Trillium Enterprises, who describe the home as a ?Garden Oasis?.


A peaceful place to getaway from it all; this four bedroom, two and a half bathroom home has been transformed into an oasis full of life. Plants, animals, playful colors, and every electronic gadget you can think of has been incorporated into every aspect of this home. From the underwater camera in the Koi pond, to the built in cat walks and fully integrated appliances this home meets every imagination.

The renovation cost about $35,000. While this may seem excessive to some, the fact is that he?s giving 18 cats a very happy home.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/cat-videobombs-his-humans-yoga-routine/

Milo the cat videobombs the recording of his human?s yoga routine before shutting the whole thing down with a thwack of his paw.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/l...=Campaign Monitor&utm_term=awwww but also LOL

21 Animals Whose Failure To Jump Correctly Will Make You Sad And Also Laugh


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/timo-the-ragdoll-cat-is-well-on-his-way-to-figuring-out-his-hammock/

It looks like Timo the ragdoll cat is well on his way to figuring out the hammock that his human gave to him in February 2014. Here&#146;s his first attempt:


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2014)

Timo part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/banecat-hero-world-needs-right-now.html

BaneCat is the hero the world needs right now


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/willie-the-cat-fixes-the-toilet-paper-he-previously-unrolled/

Willie, an adorable brown tabby, is just like any other cat playing with the toilet paper roll. What makes Willie different, however, is that he fixes the damage he&#146;s done by rolling it back up the other way, as documented by his human Michael Thompson


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.brobible.com/life/article/machine-gun-kitty-cat-machine-gun/

Machine Gun Kitty

https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/7FFA...p4?versionId=XCFoQUNlr6DDQhdbSzXjax6J4HHE.y4S


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)

Why do cats knead?


----------



## Lifter247 (Apr 16, 2014)

goddamn cats!!! there so fucking awesome lol


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

What Your Cat's Body Language is Really Saying


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/wild-species-of-cats-play-with-and-rip-apart-rolls-of-toilet-paper/

The folks at Tampa-based Big Cat Rescue recently gave rolls of toilet paper to wild species of cats (servals, bobcats, lynx, and ocelots) to see if they play with and rip them apart, much like domestic felines often do.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2014)

Park ranger Roan Ravenhill left a GoPro camera on a wood stand at the 33,000 acre MalaMala Game Reserve in South Africa, capturing this footage of a leopard and her 10-month-old cub playfully exploring the piece of technology and ultimately taking it along for a short walk.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 23, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Park ranger Roan Ravenhill left a GoPro camera on a wood stand at the 33,000 acre MalaMala Game Reserve in South Africa, capturing this footage of a leopard and her 10-month-old cub playfully exploring the piece of technology and ultimately taking it along for a short walk.



I want to dub commentary over this in an english womans voice.

"Oh mai, someones left their camera in the mittle of the road."
"I think they may have lef it running, um hum yep well lets flip it around here and see if they lef a flat noomba or phone noomba...."  "Nope, bloody hell and I don't want to jus leave it here in the road to get ruinover or pilfered by some hooligans..."  "We'll just carry it to the side of the road here and hope if they come back they search in a wide radius as it could have tumbled a ways when it fell from the boot of their lorrie..."


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/scottybryan...ign Monitor&utm_term=And the video is amazing

A Cat Ran Into A Door During A French TV Baking Show And It Is Absolutely Amazing

How do you transition from one part of a French baking show to another? YOU DO IT LIKE THIS.


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/helpful-petting-guides-for-various-types-of-animals/

Helpful Petting Guides For Various Types of Animals


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2014)

My Cat Saved My Son


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 14, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> My Cat Saved My Son



Just saw this earlier. So awesome


----------



## KelJu (May 14, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> My Cat Saved My Son



Wow, I love cats and all, but rarely does a cat give a shit about people enough to help out in a brawl. That cat has the soul of a dog.


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Wow, I love cats and all, but rarely does a cat give a shit about people enough to help out in a brawl. That cat has the soul of a dog.



The kid is a little autistic and the cat was adopted years before the son was born. She must feel he is family.

The dog is in quarantine prior to getting put to sleep: http://www.turnto23.com/news/local-...om-dog-attack-in-southwest-bakersfield-051414


----------



## MDR (May 15, 2014)

I dig cats, but that is very unusual behavior for a feline.  Cool story about how the cat bonded with the kid, too.


----------



## Ichigo (May 15, 2014)

That cat is awesome!


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2014)




----------



## BigDyl (May 27, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Wow, I love cats and all, but rarely does a cat give a shit about people enough to help out in a brawl. That cat has the soul of a dog.



That cat fucking pwned.  It's certainly a lifetime member of the kiki's.


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2014)

Kitty requests to be stroked


----------



## dogsoldier (May 29, 2014)

That cat is being all nice and loving, the next moment it will try to scratch that guys eyes out.  Cats are God's little schizophrenics.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2014)

BaneCat Episode 2


----------



## Tbjeff (Jun 6, 2014)

Bane cat!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kdgt1ZHkvnM


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/cat-sits-down-to-an-elegant-sashimi-dinner-that-was-prepared-by-her-humans/

A beautiful cat named Gaiyek sits down to an elegant sashimi dinner that had been painstakingly prepared for her by her humans Adeline and Kenneth.

A video that k and I made, based off this one crazy thought that our cat should eat sashimi and enjoy it as much as we do. Cats can&#146;t eat raw fish, so we constructed everything out of &#145;fish-type&#146; cat snacks that we found in our local pet store


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2014)

Purrkour


----------



## Curt James (Jul 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPc5mxNaiWs


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Aug 3, 2014)

http://youtu.be/sP4NMoJcFd4


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 3, 2014)

Word of advice young men.....If the gal you are interested in has more than 3 cats....run the fuck away!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/cat-town-c...he-united-states-opens-in-oakland-california/

Cat Town Cafe, The First Operational Cat Cafe in the United States Opens in Oakland, California

Cat Town Cafe in Oakland, California opened this past weekend and became the first operational cat cafe in the United States. Founders Ann Dunn of Cat Town Adoptions and Adam Myatt have made it their mission to socialize adoptable cats with humans in the comfortable, relaxed environment of the caf?. Appointments are available on an hourly basis and can be booked online.


Guarantee your visit to America?s first Cat Cafe & Adoption Center. For a $10 (non-refundable) donation, you can schedule your hour-long visit in our Cat Zone for socialization time with our adoptable cats. Otherwise, we welcome walk-ins at no charge, but can?t guarantee immediate entry, depending on Cat Zone capacity.


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 28, 2014)

Cat Town Cafe, huh?  What a place to meet lonely, socially inept and frustrated women.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2014)

The photographers and locals are going to make these cats fat.

http://laughingsquid.com/tabby-cat-...red-coat-roams-the-streets-of-varna-bulgaria/

A stray tabby with an unusually colored coat of greenish-blue wanders the streets of Varna, Bulgaria, causing onlookers to do a double-take whenever the feline walks by. While there have been suspicions of nefarious intent, it turns out, per Olga OV (via Rex Features), that the cat regularly sleeps atop a pile of powered green paint in a local garage.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## sixsix250 (Jan 28, 2015)

My boys cat


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Giants83 (Feb 12, 2015)

http://youtu.be/CZ9t_KRRq6Q


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2015)

Dinnertime!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2015)

Drowsy Kitten Disappears Into the Carpet Whenever She Tucks Her Head and Falls Asleep


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2015)

Lucifur


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2015)

This Dog Had Been Gone For A Few Days. The Cat?s Reaction When He Came Back Is Priceless

http://boredomtherapy.com/cat-hugs-dog/?as=6024660499884

Cats are usually pretty indifferent to the emotions of lesser creatures such as dogs and humans. Dogs on the other hand will flip out just because you walked outside to get the paper and came back. In other words, they?re easily impressed.

When Bow-Z the dog went away for 10 whole days, his friend Jasper the cat was pretty bummed. But when Bow-Z came back, everything is pretty much the opposite of what you would expect.


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2015)

http://laughingsquid.com/concerned-...a-distinct-set-of-questioning-black-eyebrows/

Gary aka the Concerned Kitten is an eight-week-old white kitten born with a distinct set of questioning black eyebrows who lives in Bolton, Greater Manchester, UK. In an interview with the Daily Mail, Gary?s human explained how the little guy got his name.


?As he grew they got bigger and started to spread out. We started saying how confused he looked so I penned him ?Concerned Kitten? and it?s just stuck. Aside from his stage name, Confused Kitten has been given another name, Gary, after Gary Barlow because when the Take That star sings he holds his eyebrows up to get to the high notes.


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2015)

Always check your wing for cats before take off


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2015)

http://www.brobible.com/life/article/house-cat-scare-big-black-bear/

Watch A House Cat Scare The Living Shit Out Of A Big Black Bear, Yes, A House Cat


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2015)

Brave Pet Cat Stands Up To Mountain Lion - Cute Cats VS Mountain Lion


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2015)

Aaron's Animals

https://www.facebook.com/aaronsanimals


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2015)

International Cat Day


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2015)

As a self-described "CatDad," T.J. Browne, Jr. should have known that approaching his five felines while wearing a terrifying cat mask wasn't going to end well, and yet he seems surprised when it caused a downright cat-tastrophe (come on, we had to). In a video originally posted on Facebook, Browne is seen creepily saying, "Time to feed my babies," before turning to a crib containing the cats. As you might have guessed, the cats freak the hell out, and within seconds, scatter in a cloud of fur and hisses. "That was not my intention, but that was funny as hell," Browne says, laughing.

But we'll see who's laughing when he finds a nice, steaming surprise on the carpet. That'll be "funny as hell," right? #teamcats

https://www.thrillist.com/news/nation/man-in-a-cat-mask-scares-the-crap-out-of-his-cats


----------



## buyusapeptides (Nov 9, 2015)

hahaha lozzzzzzzz..

Adult Emojis | Dirty Emojis | Love Emojis | Christmas Emojis


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Pumper23 (Dec 22, 2016)

Gregzs said:


> http://www.brobible.com/life/article/house-cat-scare-big-black-bear/
> 
> Watch A House Cat Scare The Living Shit Out Of A Big Black Bear, Yes, A House Cat



lol, nice one


----------



## Pumper23 (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2016)

I have a cat and I can't stand that whiny bitch.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2019)

THE WOLF CAT - The Lykoi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NndSy2JR3c


----------



## vortrit (Mar 18, 2019)

I was wondering if a moderater could change this into "I am completely gay so I love cats and a dick in my ass" thread?


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2019)

Man Sets Up Camera To See What His Cat Does While He's Sleeping And It?s Hilarious

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVY7F5seOXQ


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 13, 2019)

My cat Charlie ( not named after the gay dude on here)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Apr 13, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> My cat Charlie ( not named after the gay dude on here)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk




ok, asshole, now I know how you want me to treat you...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2019)

Cats are for bitches, get a dog.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2019)

How to pick up a cat like a pro - Vet advice on cat handling.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAGfx7eB3gA


----------



## bomb_r2 (Aug 20, 2019)

Pic of arnold/prince and why he doesnt like cats. 
He's already got a pussy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2019)

Cat Petting 101

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddxrEWm709Y


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59j5o_lperw


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2021)

Cat Feasts On Catnip As Owner Tries To Stop Them


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2021)

Surviving this cat's first grooming experience


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2022)

Hilarious air licking cat loves the dryer


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2022)

Naughty kitty gets hamster ball of shame | Crazy cat


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2022)

Return of the Trash Goblin with the wild whiskers | Cat bite


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2022)

Beautiful cat gets the trouble bubble


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2022)

Sassy cat is out for blood


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2022)

I put this crazy cat in the RAGE CAGE


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2022)

Max Canada Lynx Catnipping


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2022)

FURIOUS CAT GROOMING


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2022)

The Mike Tyson of cats


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2022)

You're Doing it Wrong: How to Clean Cat Pee


----------

